# hedgehogs vs rabbits



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

I know it would take a bit of time to answer, but i am researching small/dwarf rabbits and wondering if anyone could explain the differences in care, behaviour, and ease of owning one. maybe a pro and con list? Thank guys!


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Well first of all rabbits smell more, I had a rabbit and I always kept the cage very clean but no matter what I did it always had a smell (their urine is quite potent) My hedgehogs cage on the other hand is pretty much oderless, except in the mornings before I clean his wheel. They are both pretty quite pets and require around the same size cage and enjoy time out to play. My dwarf rabbit was extremely friendly and seemed to crave my attention where as my hedgehog just seems to tolerate it. Then theres the whole soft vs. spikey thing lol, and whether you want a pet thats nocturnal or not. My rabbit was way cheaper to feed and of course they don't require heating. They are both really good pets, good luck choosing


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi
I have both a rabbit and a hedgie, both are beautiful pets, although as stated above a bunny is definately a lot cheaper to keep in day to day running costs, vet costs I are about the same, and the initial set up of cage, food, bowls etc is pretty much the same. Both need roughly the same attention and time spent on them. Rabbits definately smell more, but its a bearable smell, as said above though you've got the heating cost for a hedgie which adds quite a bit more to general cost of keeping a hedgie. I think they're both brilliant pets though, my bunny is very simple she just likes to run round in the garden for a few hours a day and dig lots of holes ha. I'd say it was down to personal preference and also who you live with I.e if you live with family would they mind paying higher heating bills?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We've had rabbits and I think it all depends on what you want in a pet. Two major differences are you don't have to worry about providing extra heat for a rabbit, and you don't have to clean a poopy wheel. 

I find fresh rabbit urine to be horrid smelling but have found that rabbits are easier to litter train and that changing the litter daily keeps the smell down. Of course, hedgehog wheels usually need to be cleaned daily too. 

I think it boils down to what you want in a pet.


----------

